# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Steken in de rug

## Jérôme

Hallo,

Ik ben 20 en heb 2 dagen enorme steken in mjin rug gehad,
het is de eerste keer dat ik dit meemaak.
Bij de eerste steek kon ik mij nietmeer rechthouden van de pijn.
Het is nu de 3de dag en het lijkt over te gaan, toch voel ik nog iets...

Kent iemand deze symptomen? Zou ik best een dokter raadplegen of gaat dit over?

----------


## Francesco

Doe je zwaar werk? op welke plaats in je rug was het? hopelijk is het nmiddels over, anders lees ik je reactie wel. Salut

----------


## Jérôme

Het ging vanzelf over, maar ik zou niet weten wat het was... Ik hoop dat ik er later geen last meer van zal hebben. Bedankt voor reactie. Groetjes

----------


## Wendy

Misschien heb je onbewust een verkeerde houding gehad. Ik heb het wel eens gehad en dan moest ik enorm letten op m'n houding, bij alles wat ik deed. Heb je het onder in je rug gehad? Want daar heb ik oefeningen voor als het weer eens voorkomt. Als je nergens last van hebt vergeet je zo snel je houding, maar probeer er toch op te letten. Als je voelt dat het met je spieren te maken heeft, kun je het beste gelijk pijnstillers nemen om je rug te laten ontspannen. Hopelijk gebeurd het niet weer eens.

----------

